# CC and HDR Images



## RobertA (Jul 30, 2015)

As a real estate agent, I am a custom to taking several - sometimes 40 +images both inside and outside of a property I want to market on the internet. In the past I have used Photomatix to "batch" process my images. Although LR 6 has a merge to HDR function, I don't see how I can tell LR to group my images in 3's and batch the process.

Any suggestions please?


----------



## clee01l (Jul 30, 2015)

You are correct. There is no batch function for HDR in LR.


----------



## hanoman (Jul 31, 2015)

As you wrote you are on CC. For Photoshop there is a freee script https://github.com/davidmilligan/PhotoshopBatchHDR/blob/master/Batch HDR.jsx. Put all your prehdr-Files in a folder and the script will do the rest.
Hannes
www.pixel-werke.de


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jul 31, 2015)

hanoman said:


> As you wrote you are on CC. For Photoshop there is a freee script https://github.com/davidmilligan/PhotoshopBatchHDR/blob/master/Batch HDR.jsx. Put all your prehdr-Files in a folder and the script will do the rest.
> Hannes
> www.pixel-werke.de



I assume that script will create Photoshops HDR Pro images, which is not the same as the new Lightroom HDR DNG images. Lightroom does indeed not have a true batch mode, but there is a kind of 'manual batch mode' you might not know. You can bypass the HDR dialog, by adding the Shift key to the Ctrl-H combo. So select three images and press Shift-Ctrl-H. You don't have to wait for the outcome, just go to the next three images and press Shift-Ctrl-H again. It may be wise not to let Lightroom render 40 HDR all at once this way, because there were reports it can choke if you try that many. However, you can certainly let it make five or ten HDR images, wait until that is finished (do something else in the meantime), and then make the next ten HDR images.


----------



## Jimmsp (Jul 31, 2015)

JohanElzenga said:


> ....You can bypass the HDR dialog, by adding the Shift key to the Ctrl-H combo. So select three images and press Shift-Ctrl-H. You don't have to wait for the outcome, just go to the next three images and press Shift-Ctrl-H again. It may be wise not to let Lightroom render 40 HDR all at once this way, because there were reports it can choke if you try that many. However, you can certainly let it make five or ten HDR images, wait until that is finished (do something else in the meantime), and then make the next ten HDR images.



Thank you for this piece of info.


----------



## hanoman (Aug 1, 2015)

JohanElzenga said:


> I assume that script will create Photoshops HDR Pro images.


You are right. i generate  with this script 32-bit Tifs, which i import in Lightroom for further development. The script can also tonemap the 32-bit outcome, but with fixed parameters for the batch, which is for my use not so meaningful.
Hannes
www.pixel-werke.de


----------

